# Unrecoverable Read error???????.



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

I am trying to create an image file from the Longhorn beta Release cd,using the nero, it flying thro' 50% then the following statement generated by nero "Unrecoverable read error at some location <...> on disk".But i was installed the OS by using the same CD and also i am try using another drives like sony, samsung but yet not get image.


----------



## sailendra (Aug 6, 2004)

Just try copying the cd to a temporary folder on your hard disk using windows explorer. If there is any physical damage to the cd, then at some point, the copying will fail and u can tell which file(s) are damaged. Its possible that while installing from the media, these files are not accessed.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 6, 2004)

Maybe to CD is protected ..You can try to create its image and run it ..


----------



## theraven (Aug 6, 2004)

use blindwrite to make exact copies
or even clonecd
i hear good things abt alcohol too
anyways with these softwares .. amek sure u dont burn on the fly
make an image first


----------

